# Nikolas Tichomiroff



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I own a 10 inch vinyl recording probably from the 1950's or early 60's in quite bad shape with the most impressive low voice I've ever heard belonging to Nikolas Tichomiroff.

Nikolas Tichomiroff/Der Chor der Russisch-Orthodoxen Kathedrale Paris/Ltg. Piotr W. Spassky -
Russische Kirchenmusik. Philips G 05429 R. 

I would like to share his voice with all of you but can't find any video or audio stream. I'm not that well informed about those sources though. Maybe some of you are?

Of course spelling might also be an obstacle with these Russian names.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> I own a 10 inch vinyl recording probably from the 1950's or early 60's in quite bad shape with the most impressive low voice I've ever heard belonging to Nikolas Tichomiroff.
> 
> Nikolas Tichomiroff/Der Chor der Russisch-Orthodoxen Kathedrale Paris/Ltg. Piotr W. Spassky -
> Russische Kirchenmusik. Philips G 05429 R.
> ...


Can't you just upload them at YouTube?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Can't you just upload them at YouTube?


Well, it's on vinyl and my old Lenco recordplayer (last Swiss model) doesn't have an USB-port. In other words I don't have it as a digital file.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> Well, it's on vinyl and my old Lenco recordplayer (last Swiss model) doesn't have an USB-port. In other words I don't have it as a digital file.


Oops, I couldn't know that now could I


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Tikhomirov
Tikhomiroff
Tichomiroff

Yes, the Cyrillic alphabet is a bugger to translate into English.






This is a link to a flac/mp3 of your record (jump on it quick, it might get pulled!)
http://satyrlp.blogspot.com/2012/06/russisch-orthodoxe-kerk-philips-1954.html

It's the Basso Profundos that give Russian choirs their amazing sound.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Metairie! I wouldn't have known how to find this myself.

For those of you that are insecure about downloading from a probably unknown site. I've scanned the download with Avira Professional Security and it is completely clean. 

Now we can all listen to Nikolas/Nicolas Tichomiroff/Tikhomiroff/Tikhomirov's wonderful bass!


----------

